# salt curing a pork butt



## dacfan (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm just getting into curing meat and have my first two pork tenderloins or lonzo's hung and i am getting ready to do a whole loin. my question is i have never read or seen a youtube video about anyone trying to salt cure a pork butt. has anyone ever tried it and if so is there a name for it?


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 14, 2021)

Years ago the old timers where I grew up  used the butts to make lonzo or lonza around here. It was great. As to how I have no idea, I know they used to rinse them with wine then add salt, pepper and garlic. And hang in their cellars.


----------



## Lorenzoid (Oct 14, 2021)

A whole butt, no.   Most who cure butts trim it down to the part the Italians call coppa.  Basically, the largest intact piece you can cut out of what is sold commercially in the US as pork butt, Boston butt, etc.   When a whole butt is boned, it leaves too many exposed surfaces to be safe to cure as a whole; you want to trim the exposed floppy bits away before applying cure.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 14, 2021)

Lorenzoid has you covered.

Here is a video on how to do it from member Cajuneric:


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 14, 2021)

The whole shoulder, including the butt and picnic, is called a “country style” shoulder. It’s done the same way as the rear or ham leg. 
Are you using nitrite, or just salt?


----------

